# Dust Control



## Zepe (Dec 17, 2007)

Does anyone have experience with regard to the various methods of dust control. I have friends who have different ways of controlling dust, but they don't know the advantages/benefits/comparisons between the different techniques and that's primarily what I'm seeking here.

Thanx,
zepe


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Since your question is very general, I'd recommend you start here

Good luck !


----------



## PeteMoss (Nov 24, 2008)

In my opinion there are only two primary ways to deal with dust. Either don't make any or collect it at the source. This means some type of high volume airflow dust collector connected to the machine. The dust collectors that filter the air in the shop may be fine as a secondary measure but wouldn't take the place of a powerful dust collector.


----------



## AlanVeeck (Jan 7, 2009)

Good Morning Zepe:

Two ietems here…one controlling the sawdust (big particles) off of cutting machinery. You would use a dust (collector) separator to capture these larger particles. These particles make a mess of your shop so you use a dust collector to get them all in one bin.

Smaller particles (fine dust) that are airborne and can cause lung problems have to be removed by an air cleaner. These units have a much more efficient filter and should be sized to exhange the air in a shop about 8-10 times per hour.

Depending on what you are cutting/shaping, you may also want to wear a pesonal protection mask (aka dust mask) to help as some woods are known to be problematic.

Hope this helps.
Al Veeck
National Air Filtration Assoc.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

As NBeener said, start with Bill Pentz's work. Read and study the complete works. It is an eye-opener.

One thing I learned very quickly, 'Do not trust the equipment mfgrs to provide the correct sized dust collection point'. Most will install undersized [2.5" or 4"] outlets on equipment that needs greater flow. However, they want their piece of equipment to meet the 'standard' system that is commonly available.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Call Penn State Industries (1-800-377-7297) where I bought my dust collector and a lot of my duct work. They have a consultant you can talk to that will help you decide what you need. If you go to my blog "Dust Collection In! you can see my system and how I put it in.

God Bless
tom


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Tom*:

Is there a part of your shop that does NOT look spectacular, in pictures ??

If so … I haven't seen it !


----------



## DonH (Sep 8, 2010)

In my shop I collect dust at the source and have located the dust collector and shop vac in an insulated room with a ducted port return air path to the shop - just like a folded horn speaker enclosure. The return air then passes through two electrostatic furnace filters that are supposed to work down to .03 microns. That takes care of anything getting through the one micron filters on the collector and shop vac.

I consider the dust control system to be the key tool in any shop.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Zepe,

I have spent a LOT of time, effort, and thought into my dust collection system, and while it isn't 100% complete, it is close, and quite effective, when I can hook it up to the machine, still working on figuring out certain machines like routers…

My system consists of…
#1. Harbor Freight 2HP dust collector. Stock 5 micron bag now used to hold extra plastic lower bags, and drop cloths.
#2. Wynn 35A cartridge filter. After talking my needs over with Dick Wynn, I opted for the Spun Bond poly, and haven't regretted it…
#3. 5" hose connecting the DC to the separator, which brings me to…
#4. Thien baffle equipped 55 gallon drum separator, with 5" side inlet, and 5" outlet.
#5. As straight as possible runs of 4" S&D pipe to the machines, one run along the ceiling, one along the floor.
#6. Improved dust collection at most of my machines. The table saw got a Shark Guard with 4" port (amazing!) and a belly pan with 4" port to work with the blade shroud. The band saw got upgraded to a 4" lower wheel guide port, and a 2.5" upper wheel guide port. 
#7. Even if I were running a 5HP cyclone with 8" ducting, and the best hood designs possible, I would still miss fine dust, this is where my Grizzly G0572 Hanging Air Filter comes into play…
#8. For use at the workbench, with sanders specifically, I have a Ridgid Shop Vac with HEPA filter that pulls through a 20 gallon Thien separator.

Long story short, do what you can to collect dust at the source. My dust collector is sort of a bare minimum for a one man, one machine at a time shop. Bigger is better in many circumstances, but out of reach financially, and space wise for many of us…


----------



## tlr (Sep 27, 2010)

ND2ELK, Now I have some inspiration for my shop! Thanks for the view into your space, I am getting up a little earlier tomorrow!


----------



## Zepe (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanx guys for all the help and information! I think with this I have a better handle on how to procede. I recently made some new trim for the windows of our house and when I was done my shop looked like it was attacked by a tan blizzard. And, I even had my shop vac connected to the shute under the table saw.

Thanx again,
zepe


----------

